

The tux3 filesystem returns - nameless_noob
http://lwn.net/Articles/531126/rss

======
kibwen
_"Tux3 does not normally update the media view of its filesystem tree even at
unmount. Instead, it replays the log on each mount. One excellent reason for
doing this is to exercise our replay code. (You surely would not want to
discover replay flaws only on the rare occasions you crash.) Another reason is
that we view sudden interruption as the normal way a filesystem should shut
down."_

For those who are intrigued, this general philosophy is called "crash-only
software" (though I don't know if the Tux3 guys take it to the extremes) and
is pretty nifty when you can get away with it:

<http://lwn.net/Articles/191059/>

------
AnthonBerg
That letter is a a beautiful example of how to introduce a technical project.
Interesting project too.

------
jeltz
I love the emphasis on low CPU usage and not waiting for IO put into the
design of the file system. The front/back split of the implementation makes a
whole lot of sense. I wonder if any of these ideas are possible to implement
in btrfs.

